# Limit on Vaginal Orgasms



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Women seem to be able to have lots of clitoral orgasms, while a man has trouble going more than once or twice a night. Do women have a similar capacity with vaginal orgasms? That is, can she have one after another after another, session after session in one day?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Man,

I've got to hand it to you. You come up with a wild variety of topics.

Keep'em coming!

PS no pun intended. After I wrote this, it dawned on me.

Thought I'd just roll with it. 😎😎😎


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

CraigBesuden said:


> *while a man has trouble going more than once or twice a night.*


I'm pretty sure there is this thing called evolution and we are a product of that. The above has been strongly influenced by women over thousands and thousands of years that were tired from taking care of us all day and they really just needed to get some sleep at night in order to survive.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Not all the time, but yes, sometimes my husband can really get me on a roll where I come over and over from PIV sex. 

Usually it's some sort of missionary position that is really triggering my G spot. 

He can turn me into a puddle litterally and figuratively that way


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

CraigBesuden said:


> Women seem to be able to have lots of clitoral orgasms, while a man has trouble going more than once or twice a night. Do women have a similar capacity with vaginal orgasms? That is, can she have one after another after another, session after session in one day?


Mrs. AandM wants to stop with the first clitoral blockbuster orgasm. She has a refractory period after which more stimulation is painful. Vaginal though, she can have many more orgasms, through intercourse, manual stimulation, or especially a mix of both. Though, hell - at a certain point, she'll cum via oral on her breasts, light scratching across her whole body using the backs of my fingernails, or light chewing on the back of her neck.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

:grin2: Yes, they can....


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

AandM said:


> Mrs. AandM wants to stop with the first clitoral blockbuster orgasm. She has a refractory period after which more stimulation is painful. Vaginal though, she can have many more orgasms, through intercourse, manual stimulation, or especially a mix of both. Though, hell - at a certain point, she'll cum via oral on her breasts, light scratching across her whole body using the backs of my fingernails, or light chewing on the back of her neck.


Sounds familiar, but Mrs. Lurkster, is good to go, if we switch it up. 
Have a clitoral O, vaginal stim is fine, and not painful. And....visa versa.... And....throw in a nipple orgasm in there....
It means....I can keep her cummin' for a long long time....


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

There are probably limits due to fatigue or dryness - or maybe even satiation. And it is different for different women; some don't even have vaginal orgasms. 

My wife has 2 to maybe 6 in quick succession, usually in missionary. My former FWB would have one every minute or two in cowgirl position for at least 20 minutes before moving on to other things.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I've never orgasmed with merely PIV, unless I stimulate the clitoris. So, only PIV - will do nothing for me. 

The best way to O for me is PIV with clitoris stimulation and closed legs.

Can you guess which is my fave position then? :grin2:


puzzle.


----------



## Craig91 (Jun 3, 2019)

lovelygirl said:


> I've never orgasmed with merely PIV, unless I stimulate the clitoris. So, only PIV - will do nothing for me.
> 
> The best way to O for me is PIV with clitoris stimulation and closed legs.
> 
> ...


Spooning?


----------

